# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  Two poems

## george

I originally wrote these poems in my mothertongue, Estonian. Although no longer in the original language, I believe I managed the translation well.

Oak

silently and unmovingly growing, 
unstoppably changing
softly in wind his leaves rustle

and his large trunk, powerful
as a quiet river, connected
to the ground, invisibly and eternally.

Surrounded by small bushes and grass, 
carefully a bird took flight
and landed on a branch,

Whose strength is almost audible,
almost tangible. Unhurriedly and enduringly
The Earth gives him life

Untouchable in his power, as a boulder
alone on an empty beach, he watches 
those who live without living



The Wall

A black wall, dirty 
and filthy, covered in soot
it thickens, until
it hides the wind, grows
until I can't breathe

The clouds hide the sun,
the storm grows, and
the wall holds, unshaken
and ever more overpowering,
easiest seems to surrender

to give in to inevitable
to end resistance 
i burn inside, 
desperately i turn, and run
in this self-built fortress

a fortress to protect me from truth
.. until i find a crack in the wall
and the battlement collapses,
as if it never was

----------

